# Some of my pens



## Viorato (Apr 25, 2013)

Here are some of the pens that I recently made . Hope you guys like them.

[attachment=23685]

I cast and turned this pen 

[attachment=23686]

This is a cactus skeleton that I cast myself

[attachment=23687]

Buckeye burl

[attachment=23688]

Another buckeye burl.


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 25, 2013)

Very nice.... Great photos and I love the cactus


----------



## Salt4wa (Apr 25, 2013)

Viorato said:


> Here are some of the pens that I recently made . Hope you guys like them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 25, 2013)

Those pens are very nice. I like the casting with cactus - that is very different.
What pen kit is the last one with the buckeye burl?

Thanks, Karl


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 25, 2013)

Looking great from here.

Les


----------



## DKMD (Apr 25, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## Wes Murphy (Apr 26, 2013)

very, very nice


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 26, 2013)

Is buckeye burl normally a greenish tint? Very unique.

Well done BTW.

Graybeard


----------



## Viorato (Apr 26, 2013)

Karl_99 said:


> Those pens are very nice. I like the casting with cactus - that is very different.
> What pen kit is the last one with the buckeye burl?
> 
> Thanks, Karl



It's spring blossom from timberbits .


----------



## Viorato (Apr 26, 2013)

I started making pens last year and its been fun experimenting with new woods and casting different stuff. Thank you guys for all your comments


----------

